# What is the lightest boot on the market...



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

and do you know how much it weighs?

If you have any other input on the boot it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think there is a table for this. But we could start one!


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Rome SDS - they say their lightest boot is the Libertine - around 2lbs. I'll post more up here as I hear back from the companies...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Lightest boot I've ever held is F20's but I that is as accurate as a butt dyno for cars.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Shit I forgot to weigh my B Imperials. Will do later.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Northwave's "Freedom" is their lightest. No info on exact weight...


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Imperials by Burton are 1035 grams per boot. Thats 2.28 lbs. My 05 Motos weigh 1055 grams.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Whatever it is, it'll have a Phylon sole. Prob something like the ThirtyTwo Ultralight.


----------

